# Empty graphs with smokeping 12.2-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64



## ProServ (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,
This installation of smokeping was working for long time. The other day when going to view graphs they all look like below

there are png's in /usr/local/smokeping/htdocs/img and there are rrd's beneath /usr/local/var/smokeping/

Originally installed with pkg, tried pkg remove smokeping followed by make install clean in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/smokeping and no change to the graphs has been observed.

Using firefox browser the graphs appear as:






Using chrome browser instead of firefox the graphs show up correctly as seen in the images below:












Thanks for any help


----------

